# Siemens TP 170b als Monitor nutzen ?



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Hi.

Ihr kennt euch ja anscheinend mit sowas aus:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit einem TP 170b einen normalen PC zu steuern ??  ( PC Anywere CE o.ä. ) 

Wenn ja ? Wie bekomme ich das installiert ?
Wenn nein ? ist es möglich ein anderes Betriebsystem zu installieren ?


----------



## seeba (1 Februar 2006)

Man könnte mal probieren VNC auf dem Ding zum Laufen zu bringen, allerdings hat das Teil ja kein Ethernet?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Hat aber einen CF Slot. Gibt´s da keinen Adapter auf Ethernet ?


----------



## volker (3 Februar 2006)

ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass du irgendeine fernsteuersoftware auf dem tp ans laufen bekommst.
alle weiteren überlegungen erübrigen sich dadurch


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Das ist so negativ....

irgendwie muß das doch gehn´ .


----------



## volker (4 Februar 2006)

irgendwie geht alles (oder sollte ich lieber sagen, fast alles ? )   

wenn du ein guter programmierer bist, kannst du ja mal sowas schreiben.  :wink: 
wäre sicherlich ganz interessant.

ich habe noch nirgendwo von solcher software gehört, geschweigedenn gesehen.

und selbst wenn du was für wince finden solltest, heisst das noch lange nicht, das dies auch auf einem siemens tp laufen wird.

siemens kocht halt sein eigenes süppchen.


----------

